# AQI Purple Air



## Toby (5 Dez 2018 às 19:55)

Boa noite,

Este detector pertence à uma pessoa aqui?







https://www.purpleair.com/map?#3.72/36.82/1.23


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 09:36)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Este detector pertence à uma pessoa aqui?
> 
> ...


Olá Toby, não sei a quem pertence, mas se te interessar deixo-te este site também interessante de medições da qualidade do ar que costumo consultar.

https://qualar.apambiente.pt/qualar/index.php?page=2

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2018 às 06:47)

remember disse:


> Olá Toby, não sei a quem pertence, mas se te interessar deixo-te este site também interessante de medições da qualidade do ar que costumo consultar.
> 
> https://qualar.apambiente.pt/qualar/index.php?page=2
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Obrigado, qualquer informação é boa tomar. 
Procuro o proprietário desta estação AQI para ter o seu parecer sobre a fiabilidade ao sol. No norte da Europa este detector parece fiável.


----------

